# Wanted: Marigold seeds



## dunroven (Dec 6, 2004)

I want to plant a building full of Marigolds to feed my chickens and I have no seeds. I heard that marigolds are one of the best feeds to feed them, and I have an old hog confinement building with lots of left over farmer's best from last year. I figure I can take a couple of these bays and plant them full of marigolds and while one is growing and the chickens are eating them, I can plant the next room full of them and keep them watered and growing until they put out seed and then collect the seed and do it again in the first room. Of course the chickens would also be eating corn. Soo, I need seeds! Anyone got some they might share? Let me know the cost and I'll get some money to you!

Thanks!


----------



## obleo+6 (Jul 21, 2008)

I did not know that chickens will/can eat marigolds...well, dang! I grow huge beds of them every year but I've never seen my chickies go near them...hmmm...I'm digging thru my seeds this week and will see if I got enough to throw in to a mailer bag for you. 

I'll get back to you when I find them and just pm me your mailing address.


----------



## Wendy (May 10, 2002)

I can send you some too. My chickens never go near them when I have them planted. ??? I'd be happy to send you some seeds though.


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

I don't mean to by jack this thread but I am also interested in these seeds. TYIA


----------



## Wendy (May 10, 2002)

Send me your address & I can send some to you also. Mostly orange colored ones, might be a few yellows mixed in.


----------



## Wendy (May 10, 2002)

Here's a picture from last year.

View attachment 25517


----------



## Sandhills (Jun 15, 2004)

I think what you are looking for is Calendula or sometimes know as pot marigold. I've never known a chicken that would eat a regular marigold but they will eat calendula.


----------



## dunroven (Dec 6, 2004)

Okay, I did a bit of research on this and what happens is that Perdue feeds the dried flowers to the chickens as part of their total feed package. Some folks say that you should be careful how much you feed because it contains the chemical to kill bugs, pyrethrum, (checked the spelling) and that it won't hurt in a moderate amount, but you also have to be careful as too how much you give because it will turn the yolks an actually ugly color, so I'll try it but I'll be careful with it.


----------



## dunroven (Dec 6, 2004)

No more seeds needed here. Thank you.


----------

